# Boas > Anacondas >  Any suggestions?

## SSALB

I have a 9 1/2-10 foot Yellow Anaconda that has a not so nice temperament (to say the least). 
It is an absolute chore moving her from her enclosure to a holding tub, she will not stop fighting me and trying to bite me until she is in the holding tub then the routine begins again while getting her back into her enclosure, this whole process can take upward of 45 minutes to an hour. As any Anaconda owner knows Anaconda's are messy so i have to move her every other day or so and it does get tiring, i can't even fill her water tub without moving her as she doesn't hesitate to go after anyone if they aren't paying very close attention.

Now i am not looking to "tame" her because i doubt that will ever happen, she is just a very high strung animal (And i truly do love her for that) but i would like to make things easier on both her and myself when i have to move her. Any suggestions?

I did get her when she was already 7 1/2 to 8 feet from a kid on Craigslist who was terrified of her which caused him to neglect her horribly, he didn't even clean her enclosure in over a year.

----------


## rlditmars

> I have a 9 1/2-10 foot Yellow Anaconda that has a not so nice temperament (to say the least). 
> It is an absolute chore moving her from her enclosure to a holding tub, she will not stop fighting me and trying to bite me until she is in the holding tub then the routine begins again while getting her back into her enclosure, this whole process can take upward of 45 minutes to an hour. As any Anaconda owner knows Anaconda's are messy so i have to move her every other day or so and it does get tiring, i can't even fill her water tub without moving her as she doesn't hesitate to go after anyone if they aren't paying very close attention.
> 
> Now i am not looking to "tame" her because i doubt that will ever happen, she is just a very high strung animal (And i truly do love her for that) but i would like to make things easier on both her and myself when i have to move her. Any suggestions?
> 
> I did get her when she was already 7 1/2 to 8 feet from a kid on Craigslist who was terrified of her which caused him to neglect her horribly, he didn't even clean her enclosure in over a year.


Ever considered building a two sided enclosure with a divider that could just be pulled. She could be coaxed to the other side when necessary. That way you could always have one side clean and ready for her to go. Just a thought.

----------

SSALB (12-27-2012)

----------


## cschneider

I like the two sided enclosure idea. Also, would it help to have a big snake hook or other tools to handle her more easily?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

SSALB (12-27-2012)

----------


## carlson

The two sided cage sounds like it could help make it so you don't have to move her all time. That's cool you rescued her from that and aren't looking to give her up cuz she's high strung.

----------

SSALB (12-27-2012)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> I like the two sided enclosure idea. Also, would it help to have a big snake hook or other tools to handle her more easily?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most bigger snakes are brought up with a hook. It'll probably make it easier to move her around.

----------

SSALB (12-27-2012)

----------


## SSALB

I have been considering purchasing a two sided enclosure for her, it would make both of our lives less stressful. Does anyone know where to purchase a good quality enclosure with a divider?  

I do use a 40" snake hook to pull her out of her enclosure and control her head when she is out, unfortunately her previous owner never used a hook so it seems to make her a lot more defensive, it definitely helps in the sense of not getting bit but i hate stressing her out so much just to do basic maintenance inside of her enclosure.

----------


## Annarose15

Although I know a lot of people aren't thrilled with their response time, Boaphile plastics make a divisible cage. Www.boaphileplastics.com/expandable.html

----------

SSALB (12-27-2012)

----------


## SSALB

> The two sided cage sounds like it could help make it so you don't have to move her all time. That's cool you rescued her from that and aren't looking to give her up cuz she's high strung.


I would never even consider giving her up, heck i don't even want anyone in the same room when i move her from her enclosure to the holding tub (I do make sure someone is within ear shot though). I've learned how to read her quite well and i wouldn't want someone else getting injured by her because they didn't know how to read her or move out of her strike range in time, i also don't want anyone to be in my way when she is out and i have to move out of her way, i would honestly feel so guilty if someone got hurt. She will no doubt spend the rest of her life in my care. Thank you for the positive words!




> Although I know a lot of people aren't thrilled with their response time, Boaphile plastics make a divisible cage. Www.boaphileplastics.com/expandable.html


I did attempt to order from Boaphile awhile back and had a negative experience so i would prefer not to order from them.



Does anyone else have any recommendations pf who to purchase from or other suggestions to make moving her easier? I would truly appreciate it.

----------


## Seth702

I know the smaller animal plastics cages can be ordered with a divider but i dont know how large their cages go. I do know there customer care is incredible and if they dont have what you want listed maybe a phone call and a custom setup can be built or ordered. If not from animal plastics it sounds like somthing custom would be worth while either way. I know here in vegas theres several furniture makers who will make anything any way you like it, though it can get expensive.

----------


## TheWinWizard

You can get dividers with the AP enclosures.

----------

